# I'm turning 18!



## ABbuggin (Feb 26, 2009)

Yay, my 18th birthday is 2 days away (28th)...its a good thing I wasn't born on the 29th! :lol: 

I've been a member on here for almost 3 years now.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 26, 2009)

You've accomplished a lot at your young age, Andrew! Keep it up... I can see you going places  (and not ones like the bread line or jail!) :lol:


----------



## nasty bugger (Feb 27, 2009)

Ought oh, now you gotta watch what age the girls are you go out with... what a drag  

With 18 comes the adult responsibilities. I kinda wish I hadn't been in such a hurry to get there  

I had graduated and joined the union and was living 200 miles from my parents when I turned 18, and it really wasn't any different than 17, except that I didn't need permission, which I didn't need before anyway


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 27, 2009)

:lol:   Happy Birthday to you, happy birthday to you, U may work in a zoo, but don't act like they do, happy birthday dear Andrew,,,, happppppppppyyyyyyyyyy birthdayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to UUUUUUUUUUU!


----------



## Rick (Feb 27, 2009)

Happy Bday.


----------



## ABbuggin (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks guys, I'll make sure to get pics of the cake....you all will love it.  

PS. Rebbecca, your hilarious! :lol:


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 27, 2009)

Congratulations!  

Make it a day you will remember forever!


----------



## ABbuggin (Feb 27, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Congratulations!  Make it a day you will remember forever!


Trust me, I won't forget it....that's when I'm having my Eagle Scout ceremony.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 27, 2009)

Happy Birthday ABbuggin!


----------



## nasty bugger (Feb 27, 2009)

I guess I forgot to say congratulations, in all my blathery  

no pinches to grow on, I lay it in thick by the shovel full  Happy Birthday.


----------



## robelgado (Feb 27, 2009)

Happy B-Day

Going off to college next year I presume?


----------



## ABbuggin (Feb 27, 2009)

robelgado said:


> Happy B-DayGoing off to college next year I presume?


To answer the question, yes and no. I'll be staying home doing on-line courses and going to the local community for a few things. By doing it this way, I'll be saving my self a LOT of money/time. After that, it is off to college to get my entomology degree.


----------



## robelgado (Feb 27, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> To answer the question, yes and no. I'll be staying home doing on-line courses and going to the local community for a few things. By doing it this way, I'll be saving my self a LOT of money/time. After that, it is off to college to get my entomology degree.


Nice, as lomg as you are not staying at home and lounging with your mantids all day!


----------



## ABbuggin (Feb 27, 2009)

robelgado said:


> Nice, as lomg as you are not staying at home and lounging with your mantids all day!


lol, I'm having enough trouble as it is taking care of what I have with school/work going on at the same time.  I'll probably be toning down (but not leaving) in the hobby in the future.  Actually, this hobby has helped me to decide which path I want to pursue in entomology. I've decided I want to work with mantids (they are surprisingly VERY understudied compared to other insects suck as butterflies). I just haven't decided exactly what I want to do with them yet.


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 27, 2009)

Happy birthday man  

wish you the best


----------



## ABbuggin (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, I'm now 18!


----------



## revmdn (Feb 28, 2009)

Happy birthday.


----------



## Zoppo (Feb 28, 2009)

It is the 28th in Germany now too !! So Happy Birthday !!!!!


----------



## Ian (Mar 2, 2009)

A little belated, but Happy birthday!

Have a good one?


----------



## Orin (Mar 2, 2009)

Now you're just one of the old people on the forum.

:lol:


----------



## Dinora (Mar 3, 2009)

Orin said:


> Now you're just one of the old people on the forum. :lol:


I recommend you learn the laws in your area about dating. Don't go for jail bait!!!

Eeep!!!

(lol)


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 3, 2009)

lol you guys are so funny :lol:


----------



## Tiara (Mar 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday!! Enjoy it because the next two are pointless!! LOL Until you turn 21... Something to look forward to I guess!!!


----------



## The_Asa (Mar 3, 2009)

Well...you can drink in three more years  Happy belated Birthday!


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 3, 2009)

-Asa said:


> Well...you can drink in three more years  Happy belated Birthday!


Well... he can drink *legally *in three more years, lol.


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 4, 2009)

-Asa said:


> Well...you can drink in three more years  Happy belated Birthday!


lol, I'm not worried about that because I wont drink.


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 4, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> lol, I'm not worried about that because I wont drink.


Sensible young man, AB.


----------



## nasty bugger (Mar 4, 2009)

Not to drive it into the ground, but I mention the dating thing cause hormones at your age can go nuts, especially when you get the right, er, inspiration.

My mom was a judges secretary and a pro tem judge, so I've seen a few more things than most people when it comes to the law and judicial stuff. I've seen 18 year olds charged with statutory for a girl that is less than a year younger. Ridiculous.

You're accountable for everything you do now, that's why the fuss.

Enjoy! B)


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 4, 2009)

nasty bugger said:


> Not to drive it into the ground, but I mention the dating thing cause hormones at your age can go nuts, especially when you get the right, er, inspiration. My mom was a judges secretary and a pro tem judge, so I've seen a few more things than most people when it comes to the law and judicial stuff. I've seen 18 year olds charged with statutory for a girl that is less than a year younger. Ridiculous.
> 
> You're accountable for everything you do now, that's why the fuss.
> 
> Enjoy! B)


Your fine, I was aware of that law.  I'm just trying to finish school right now, but even trying to find a girl to go to places with isn't very easy. Nearly all of them are scared of bugs, or find me weird. :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 4, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> Your fine, I was aware of that law.  I'm just trying to finish school right now, but even trying to find a girl to go to places with isn't very easy. Nearly all of them are scared of bugs, or find me weird. :lol:


Just be patient. One of these days you'll suddenly meet a girl worth having... one who likes you and accepts you for who you are... bugs and all.


----------



## ABbuggin (Mar 4, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Just be patient. One of these days you'll suddenly meet a girl worth having... one who likes you and accepts you for who you are... bugs and all.


lol....its going to have to be one special girl. :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 5, 2009)

ABbuggin said:


> lol....its going to have to be one special girl. :lol:


Don't worry, she will be.  And they are out there!


----------



## Headspace (Mar 6, 2009)

RE: Relationships

The older you get, the more you will begin to face the stark realization that the mantid's method of courtship is merely a more efficient version of our own.

Happy birthday!


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 6, 2009)

Headspace said:


> RE: RelationshipsThe older you get, the more you will begin to face the stark realization that the mantid's method of courtship is merely a more efficient version of our own.
> 
> Happy birthday!


Good grief... if only it were legal!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 7, 2009)

I feel seriously pissed off at myself for not having wished you happy BD, but I have two pieces of good news for you:

1) In NC, the age of consent for girls is 16!  

2) There are some seriously pretty girls out there (yeah, Mija, of course I mean U  ) who are into bugs. You just have to look a bit harder. Do you have a bug club at school? If not, maybe you could start one!

Good luck, have fun, and avoid the advice of oldsters (except for me. I'm in my second childhood -- more fun than the first time!).


----------

